# Any TRT forums that would be helpful?



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

My doctor will be starting me on TRT after holidays using injection. He said after taught I can self-inject. Am new to this, wondering if others have found a forum for TRT patients that was helpful. All I find on the web are essentially ad sites


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Pellets for the win


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Check out the bodybuilding forums online. Quite a few of those dudes are taking some sort of testosterone or at least have plenty of experience with it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I think a number of guys here have done it. Give it a little time. I bet a couple show up with experience


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I have been on pellets for about 2 years. My wife did shots that I would give her, but has since gone to pellets.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

I've been on TRT for about 5 years and went through pretty much everything. I still get bloods every quarter. It took a while to dial it in correctly, but once you do, you're good to go. Your wife may be sore for a little while at first...lol


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

Mybabysgotit said:


> I've been on TRT for about 5 years and* went through pretty much everything*. I still get bloods every quarter. It took a while to dial it in correctly, but once you do, you're good to go. Your wife may be sore for a little while at first...lol


What do you mean by "everything"? And what is your age? I am 72. Do you know of a forum for patients to discuss their progress/problems? Hate to clog up this forum with such a narrow focused discussion


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Check out exelmale.com - the best by far I’ve found so far


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> My doctor will be starting me on TRT after holidays using injection. He said after taught I can self-inject. Am new to this, wondering if others have found a forum for TRT patients that was helpful. All I find on the web are essentially ad sites


What info are you looking for exactly. Or are you just looking for a place to read about what others have experienced. Hormone replacement is a pretty individual experience. What dose frequency are you starting with?


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> What info are you looking for exactly. Or are you just looking for a place to read about what others have experienced. Hormone replacement is a pretty individual experience. What dose frequency are you starting with?


I am looking for opportunity to read and dialog with others who are already walking this road. Have so far read everything from "TRT is best thing since sliced bread" to "it is a horrible mistake." I basically convinced the urologist who removed my prostate nearly 2 decades ago to begin treating me. Every other doctor visited refused to prescribe treatment, telling me "it is just normal aging, get used to it." The third blood test over last four months finally confirmed a low free number, so he is starting me on "low dose" shot every two weeks. I know that is too infrequent, and pellets are likely the right answer. And, an endocrinologist is probably the right specialty to manage treatment, but so far haven't found one willing to treat a prostate cancer survivor. So, one step at a time. I am thinking may need to coach the doctor based on my own research?

My major complaint is that about 10% of time ED med ( Cialis or Viagra) seems to have no effect at all, regardless of dose. Libido in the upper head not making it to the other head. About 1/2 time ED med is totally unnecessary. I believe the free testosterone is fluctuating and sometimes drops way too low. Most times it is adequate.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> I am looking for opportunity to read and dialog with others who are already walking this road. Have so far read everything from "TRT is best thing since sliced bread" to "it is a horrible mistake." I basically convinced the urologist who removed my prostate nearly 2 decades ago to begin treating me. Every other doctor visited refused to prescribe treatment, telling me "it is just normal aging, get used to it." The third blood test over last four months finally confirmed a low free number, so he is starting me on "low dose" shot every two weeks. I know that is too infrequent, and pellets are likely the right answer. And, an endocrinologist is probably the right specialty to manage treatment, but so far haven't found one willing to treat a prostate cancer survivor. So, one step at a time. I am thinking may need to coach the doctor based on my own research?
> 
> My major complaint is that about 10% of time ED med ( Cialis or Viagra) seems to have no effect at all, regardless of dose. Libido in the upper head not making it to the other head. About 1/2 time ED med is totally unnecessary. I believe the free testosterone is fluctuating and sometimes drops way too low. Most times it is adequate.


Good luck, The dosage every two weeks depends on the ester base of the T. I assume he has you on Testosterone enthanate or cypionate. 10 days is probably better and will keep your blood levels higher with less taper in the last few days. If by Low dose you mean 50mg per shot and under you're not going to notice much, 100mg and up you'll notice it more. If you have Low T 200mg every two weeks should give you a good noticeable boost. But everyone is different. 

Also keep your eye on aromatization. Basically you don't want to end up with too much conversion to estrogen. Shouldn't be a problem at low doses but best to watch diet and things. Too much soy is bad veggies like broccoli and cauliflower have been suggested to help flush excess estrogen. 

And take advantage of the hormone boost ad increase the workout routine. More intense workouts can stimulate some natural production and your mood and energy will go through the roof. 

I haven't seen many TRT forums but as someone mentioned earlier body building forums are full of guys and gals using T. Many, especially the 40+ crowd, are using TRT. Elitefitness is one I use to go to from time to time. Just watch out with the information from body builders some guys on there are stacking HUGE doses of stuff. Like 1000mg+ a week of test plus 2-3 anabolic compounds on top for months and months. Good way to shorten your life span.


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Good luck, The dosage every two weeks depends on the ester base of the T. I assume he has you on Testosterone enthanate or cypionate. 10 days is probably better and will keep your blood levels higher with less taper in the last few days. If by Low dose you mean 50mg per shot and under you're not going to notice much, 100mg and up you'll notice it more. If you have Low T 200mg every two weeks should give you a good noticeable boost. But everyone is different.


Thank you so much for the info! And can you tell me how long you have been using TRT? And your age? I am 72.

With dieting and increased exercise ( fast walking 3 miles/day, beginning to run some too ) I have lost about 30 lb in last three months, about 1/2 way to my goal, trying to drop body fat to decrease E2 manufacturer. My total T has only moved from 290 to 390 in that time, which doubt is significant.

Main reason for trying TRT is about 10% of time ( about every ten days ), ED med ( Cialis or Viagra ) seems to have no effect at all, regardless of dose. Two urologists were insisting on Trimix rather than Testosterone, but seemed to me if Cialis and Viagra didn't work no vascular dilation agent would work.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> What do you mean by "everything"? And what is your age? I am 72. Do you know of a forum for patients to discuss their progress/problems? Hate to clog up this forum with such a narrow focused discussion


TRTANDHORMONEOPTIMIZATION on you tube. They have a FB page also. My urologist is on alot of the videos Dr. Robert Grant. I have been on TRT for 11 yrs. Tried testim gel didn't work. Dr said some people do not absorb well through skin. Wife was out of her compounded cream for a bit and she used some of my gel, drop about the size of a pea, about an 1/8th of my dose....she was like a ravenous cougar...good for me!

I had to go to injection i do myself. 1/2 mil 2x week. Level maintains around 1100 at top of range. Dr said men feel best there. My cousin does half that and stays about 500 and he feels fine with it.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> Thank you so much for the info! And can you tell me how long you have been using TRT? And your age? I am 72.
> 
> With dieting and increased exercise ( fast walking 3 miles/day, beginning to run some too ) I have lost about 30 lb in last three months, about 1/2 way to my goal, trying to drop body fat to decrease E2 manufacturer. My total T has only moved from 290 to 390 in that time, which doubt is significant.
> 
> Main reason for trying TRT is about 10% of time ( about every ten days ), ED med ( Cialis or Viagra ) seems to have no effect at all, regardless of dose. Two urologists were insisting on Trimix rather than Testosterone, but seemed to me if Cialis and Viagra didn't work no vascular dilation agent would work.


I never really went on formal TRT. I have used an online anti aging clinic for testosterone after a skiing injury that shut down all workouts for months and I used the boost to get back to top condition very quick. I also was heavily involved in body building in my early twenties and met a doctor who use to work with middle aged men for testosterone therapy before it was fashionable. I spoke to him a lot about all sorts of testosterone and other anabolics, He was very cautionary as I was still pretty young and usually when body builders get into the steroid world they take it way to far and mess themselves up. The big thing is regular blood work to make sure all your systems are functioning properly. 

At 72 a rise of total T form 290 -390 is a good thing. Testosterone at the proper dose can have an amazing effect. Back a little while after having our second child my wife was having strange issues that seemed to be hormone related. She found a doctor to prescribe her 25mg a week of injectable testosterone. It did relieve the mood issues she was having and turned her into a sex crazed maniac. She actually lowered her dose because she couldn't focus on anything but sex. Her hormones kind of self regulated after a few months so she stopped but the 2-3 months she was on the 25mg a week were pretty crazy. When I was on it I was like an 18 year old, probably had an erection 40% of the waking day. 

The key is focus on the T being a part of your overall wellness plan. The better your overall health the higher the ceiling is for the effectiveness of the hormones. If all goes well don't be surprised if you don't need the ED meds, unless you're looking to leave your lady bedridden for a day or so. 

Expect to notice changes from the T after 2-3 weeks. There are some herbal supplements that seemed to work well also like Tribulus and Ashwagandha.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

The DHEA vita pak from GNC also helps. I told one elderly gent once about it as i was taking it. He bought a box. I spoke to salesman a week or so later and he said that gentleman came in a few days later and bought 2 more boxes.


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> When I was on it I was like an 18 year old, *probably had an erection 40% of the waking day*.


Well, I am hoping for some modest improvement but nothing like that. I'd be happy with bridging the deep valleys happening about every ten days. Being like 18 year old would be rather embarrassing out in public, especially at church on Sunday morning.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

At 72, 18 again is doubtful. You'll probably notice a higher baseline energy level to start, followed by a slightly higher libido. Then as you continue to focus on health and wellness the libido will continue to go up and the ED should be much less of a problem. I am not sure how the previous prostrate issues play into that, but all things sexual in context will improve as you have higher levels of THE sex hormone. Make sure you cover any and all issues good or bad you notice with your doc especially after adjusting dosage.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> TRTANDHORMONEOPTIMIZATION on you tube. They have a FB page also. My urologist is on alot of the videos Dr. Robert Grant. I have been on TRT for 11 yrs. Tried testim gel didn't work. Dr said some people do not absorb well through skin. Wife was out of her compounded cream for a bit and she used some of my gel, drop about the size of a pea, about an 1/8th of my dose....she was like a ravenous cougar...good for me!
> 
> I had to go to injection i do myself. 1/2 mil 2x week. Level maintains around 1100 at top of range. Dr said men feel best there. My cousin does half that and stays about 500 and he feels fine with it.


Their Facebook group is great, I highly recommend it as well.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

i have been doing TRT self injections for a couple years and love it. Happy to discuss anytime. Just message me in TAM


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> The DHEA vita pak from GNC also helps. I told one elderly gent once about it as i was taking it. He bought a box. I spoke to salesman a week or so later and he said that gentleman came in a few days later and bought 2 more boxes.


Lol. What does DHEA do relative to testosterone? I am trying to avoid putting too many compounds into my body, according to my doctors am in phenomenal health all blood work is where it should be, just Free T is low sometimes


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I am not sure how the previous prostrate issues play into that, but all things sexual in context will improve as you have higher levels of THE sex hormone.


I had cancerous prostate removed nearly two decades ago by same urologist who has now agreed to TRT. Guess he felt guilty lol. His first comment was "I see you are still living so I must have done a good job on the surgery". The operation despite his supposed "nerve sparing" expertise totally killed erections for about a year, thankfully as nerves and blood circulation returned performance slowly improved so didnt have to go the prosthetic route. My dear wife rode through the worst with me, and we returned to our normal routine. About a year ago the HRT nurse changed her formulations and libido went through the roof. With some help from Cialis, have been keeping up but sometimes seems like it isn't effective. After seeing several doctors and taking number of lab tests, finally confirmed the the free T was fluctuating too low sometimes. 

The only way the prostate issues play is the none of other doctors I visited would provide TRT for this cancer survivor.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been on trt for about 8 years now. I was on shots until I moved and had to find a dr willing to treat my hypogonadism, they seem to be terrified of prescribing it. Been on pellets for about 5 years now, they're better than nothing but are not as good as the shots. I tend to spike high and feel great for about a month, once my levels start to drop at all I start feeling worse. I was getting 11 pellets every 3 months. Thankfully we've moved again and there's a mens clinic that will let me do shots. I prefer to give them to myself.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> Lol. What does DHEA do relative to testosterone? I am trying to avoid putting too many compounds into my body, according to my doctors am in phenomenal health all blood work is where it should be, just Free T is low sometimes


Building block for testosterone production. I just took my monday shot 3 hours ago. I was taking 1ml of test/cyphonate 1x/week. Dr. Grant put me on .55ml 2x week. So every Monday AM and Thursday Pam i give myself a shot. Upper outside quadrant of the thigh. 2x week has stabilized the hormones better. 

You body processes the Test. through every 10 days. Those guys taking 1ml bi weekly are going almost a week dragging the bottom of the barrel. Better to half the dose twice as often. At an older age i would not start out at 1ml weekly, start at half that. I draw up with 20/22 ga needle and switch to 24ga for injecting.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Alao take D3 vitamin 2x day.


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

Married_in_michigan said:


> i have been doing TRT self injections for a couple years and love it. Happy to discuss anytime. Just message me in TAM


How does a person message someone?

My free T is sometimes dropping too low. I can tell when the libido in my head doesn't produce performance, and a blood test finally confirmed it. Recently am sometimes having the opposite effect, as if 18 years old, after wife all time and no refractory period at all, so I suspect the free T also swings too high. 

Have you ever experienced anything like that? Is there a saliva or blood drop or other rapid test a person can use at home to check the levels more often, like glucose meters do? Or is a blood test at a lab the only option? Also what is the time it takes for T injection to have effect? I would hate to inject on one of my peaks. I would like to get things leveled out at some reasonable level somehow.


----------



## Novaman (Oct 7, 2019)

Mybabysgotit said:


> I've been on TRT for about 5 years and went through pretty much everything. I still get bloods every quarter. It took a while to dial it in correctly, but once you do, you're good to go. Your wife may be sore for a little while at first...lol


How's your sleep? I was on TRT for 5 years and for 4 of those years had sleep issues. I would wake up in the middle of the night and struggle to get back to sleep. Evidently in checking the forums this is a common problem. I tried nearly everything to fix the issue. Finally I gave up and quit TRT, and my sleep issues went away immediately.

BTW- I second excel male.com as a good place to get info in trt


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> How does a person message someone?
> 
> My free T is sometimes dropping too low. I can tell when the libido in my head doesn't produce performance, and a blood test finally confirmed it. Recently am sometimes having the opposite effect, as if 18 years old, after wife all time and no refractory period at all, so I suspect the free T also swings too high.
> 
> Have you ever experienced anything like that? Is there a saliva or blood drop or other rapid test a person can use at home to check the levels more often, like glucose meters do?  Or is a blood test at a lab the only option? Also what is the time it takes for T injection to have effect? I would hate to inject on one of my peaks. I would like to get things leveled out at some reasonable level somehow.


I am not aware of any "quick" test. I go in a couple times a year for a blood draw and have my levels checked. My doctor also explained the "life" of the T injection in my body. Not an exact science, as every persons body acts differently, but for me, I take 5ml shot, twice a week, of 200mg serum. If I skip a shot (sometimes on vacation I dot bring it with me), I can tell after a few days go by. I assume every person has to figure out the amount and frequency that works for them. Its a bit of trial and error for a few months.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Married_in_michigan said:


> I am not aware of any "quick" test. I go in a couple times a year for a blood draw and have my levels checked. My doctor also explained the "life" of the T injection in my body. Not an exact science, as every persons body acts differently, but for me, I take 5ml shot, twice a week, of 200mg serum. If I skip a shot (sometimes on vacation I dot bring it with me), I can tell after a few days go by. I assume every person has to figure out the amount and frequency that works for them. Its a bit of trial and error for a few months.


.5 ml. Five ML is half the bottle.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

Divinely Favored said:


> .5 ml. Five ML is half the bottle.


lol. yes...good catch. I was typing to fast and did not proof it before I submitted. Yes, .5ml, not 5ml


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Married_in_michigan said:


> lol. yes...good catch. I was typing to fast and did not proof it before I submitted. Yes, .5ml, not 5ml


I take the same. Testosterone level around 1100.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Married_in_michigan said:


> I am not aware of any "quick" test. I go in a couple times a year for a blood draw and have my levels checked. My doctor also explained the "life" of the T injection in my body. Not an exact science, as every persons body acts differently, but for me, I take 5ml shot, twice a week, of 200mg serum. If I skip a shot (sometimes on vacation I dot bring it with me), I can tell after a few days go by. I assume every person has to figure out the amount and frequency that works for them. Its a bit of trial and error for a few months.





Divinely Favored said:


> I take the same. Testosterone level around 1100.


Do you two use a local doctor or telemedicine? I haven’t found a good local doctor for optimizing testosterone. My general practitioner would for sure freak out if my testosterone was 1100.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Deepsouthdude said:


> Do you two use a local doctor or telemedicine? I haven’t found a good local doctor for optimizing testosterone. My general practitioner would for sure freak out if my testosterone was 1100.


My Dr is Dr. Jordan Grant, urologist, that is on some of the videos on the youtube channel i posted at the start.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> My Dr is Robert Grant that is on some of the videos on the youtube i posted at the start.


I’ll check him out, thank you.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

Deepsouthdude said:


> Do you two use a local doctor or telemedicine? I haven’t found a good local doctor for optimizing testosterone. My general practitioner would for sure freak out if my testosterone was 1100.


I found a doctor near me that has a "vitality" practice. This practice specifically caters to bio-identical hormone therapy and other vitality related medicine. He also does the P-Shot, O-Shot and numerous other things, none of which I have tried.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Married_in_michigan said:


> I found a doctor near me that has a "vitality" practice. This practice specifically caters to bio-identical hormone therapy and other vitality related medicine. He also does the P-Shot, O-Shot and numerous other things, none of which I have tried.


Thank you. At one time I was using a place out of Florida which was better than my local doctors but still not ideal. I’m looking into different places I can try right now.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Started Testosterone injections in January of 2021, with total T 200-300, free 4-50. Initially 100mg Testosterone Cypionate every 14 days. Then 50mg every 7 days, now 150 mg every 14 days. Also taking 25mg DHEA otc daily.

I think the DHEA helps a a lot, noticed a difference after starting that. Strange the Doctor didn't recommend, but when I asked about it he acknowledged it would be good to take it because it improves free T. Strange when the patient needs to make recommendations to the MD.

PSA has remained undetectable, hemocrit is normal, all other blood work is normal. Total T 13 days after inject is 600, Free is 105. No side effects. Performance is amazing, especially given my age ( mid-70s). My next labs will be in 3 months. Extremely happy with the results. Self injection no issue for me. Urologist mentioned pellets as alternate, see no reason to move away from what am doing now.


----------



## aaronj (Oct 20, 2011)

60 year old here. Have been on TRT for about five years. Original dosage was 2 ML every two weeks injection of testosterone cypionate (200 MG/ML), self-injected. About six months in started experiencing serious body acne and hair loss. Went in for blood test and total T was at 1500+ after two week cessation of dosage. Cut back to 1 ML and that helped with acne but not completely. Decided to do 1/2 dosage weekly and that helped further with both acne and with feeling of peaks and valleys. Started on finasteride (1 MG, 1X daily) about three years ago, mainly for hair loss. Hair and acne much improved. 

One unintended outcome was that I bulked up significantly doing the same weight routine I had done for years, gaining nearly 15 pounds of muscle (pushing my BMI to almost 30). While I know BMI isn't a perfect indicator, my physician daughter indicated that the extra weight still meant more strain on my heart and, since I also don't want to be so bulky (I was already 5'11" and 200 lbs) I have had to alter my weight routine to try to keep from building more muscle.

Overall, I have been happy with TRT. I don't like injecting myself all that much, but I try to "turn the other cheek" each week and have discovered the most comfortable spots on both sides. It may take awhile for you to find the right dosage and timing combo, but I am glad I did it. Good luck.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

aaronj said:


> 60 year old here. Have been on TRT for about five years. Original dosage was 2 ML every two weeks injection of testosterone cypionate (200 MG/ML), self-injected. About six months in started experiencing serious body acne and hair loss. Went in for blood test and total T was at 1500+ after two week cessation of dosage. Cut back to 1 ML and that helped with acne but not completely. Decided to do 1/2 dosage weekly and that helped further with both acne and with feeling of peaks and valleys. Started on finasteride (1 MG, 1X daily) about three years ago, mainly for hair loss. Hair and acne much improved.
> 
> One unintended outcome was that I bulked up significantly doing the same weight routine I had done for years, gaining nearly 15 pounds of muscle (pushing my BMI to almost 30). While I know BMI isn't a perfect indicator, my physician daughter indicated that the extra weight still meant more strain on my heart and, since I also don't want to be so bulky (I was already 5'11" and 200 lbs) I have had to alter my weight routine to try to keep from building more muscle.
> 
> Overall, I have been happy with TRT. I don't like injecting myself all that much, but I try to "turn the other cheek" each week and have discovered the most comfortable spots on both sides. It may take awhile for you to find the right dosage and timing combo, but I am glad I did it. Good luck.


I was taught by the Urologist's female nurse to inject vertically into the top of the thigh squeezed between fingers of the opposite hand. Painless and works well, alternate sides each injection. I actually believe 3/4ml (150mg) every 14 days is the "sweet spot" at least so far. I have no side effects. I lost about 55 lb before started TRT, so far none has come back.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> I was taught by the Urologist's female nurse to inject vertically into the top of the thigh squeezed between fingers of the opposite hand. Painless and works well, alternate sides each injection. I actually believe 3/4ml (150mg) every 14 days is the "sweet spot" at least so far. I have no side effects. I lost about 55 lb before started TRT, so far none has come back.


What ester are you using? I used to use cypionate every two weeks and I hated the hormonal roller coaster I was on. I just started using a cream daily and I’m pretty pleased with that.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Been on TRT for approx 2 years. Started with injections and a horrible TRT doctor who made me worse actually. Took things into my own hands, found the proper doctors / professionals to work with, and been smooth sailing ever since. I use compounded scrotal cream so no injections (I stick with subq injections for the various peptides I use). My wife has been on HRT for about a year and has made significant improvements for her. Most women should at some point be on testosterone / HRT, but unfortunately the negative stigma associated with it keeps many away

Just be wary of crack doctors out there who push horrible protocols.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Deepsouthdude said:


> What ester are you using? I used to use cypionate every two weeks and I hated the hormonal roller coaster I was on. I just started using a cream daily and I’m pretty pleased with that.


Mine is the cypionate. I didn't want use cream because didn't want to expose anyone else to it. My experience with injections was declining effectiveness 2-3 days before injection, which doctor expected. Wouldnt describe it as a roller coaster for me. They just bumped the dosage up a little at time until effectiveness lasted until the next injection. They offered pellets, but I am very fine with just injecting the cypionate.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

EllisRedding said:


> Been on TRT for approx 2 years. Started with injections and a horrible TRT doctor who made me worse actually. Took things into my own hands, found the proper doctors / professionals to work with, and been smooth sailing ever since. I use compounded scrotal cream so no injections (I stick with subq injections for the various peptides I use). My wife has been on HRT for about a year and has made significant improvements for her. Most women should at some point be on testosterone / HRT, but unfortunately the negative stigma associated with it keeps many away
> 
> Just be wary of crack doctors out there who push horrible protocols.


The only doctor who would touch me is the one who operated to remove cancer years ago.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> Mine is the cypionate. I didn't want use cream because didn't want to expose anyone else to it. My experience with injections was declining effectiveness 2-3 days before injection, which doctor expected. Wouldnt describe it as a roller coaster for me. They just bumped the dosage up a little at time until effectiveness lasted until the next injection. They offered pellets, but I am very fine with just injecting the cypionate.


The injection only lasts for 10 days and it is out of your system. I was taking 1ml per week. My Dr sugested .55ml 2x a week. To more level out the ups and downs. Works like a charm.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> The injection only lasts for 10 days and it is out of your system. I was taking 1ml per week. My Dr sugested .55ml 2x a week. To more level out the ups and downs. Works like a charm.


That was what I thought to0, but for some reason this doctor seems stuck on a 14 day cycle. Tried talking him into 1/2 dose every week, but couldn't. Right now everything is perfect for me, he is the doctor so following his instructions. The down times was having sometimes where PDE5 drugs had no effect have disappeared, and they aren't needed at all.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> That was what I thought to0, but for some reason this doctor seems stuck on a 14 day cycle. Tried talking him into 1/2 dose every week, but couldn't. Right now everything is perfect for me, he is the doctor so following his instructions. The down times was having sometimes where PDE5 drugs had no effect have disappeared, and they aren't needed at all.


Just split it and take it weekly. Sound to me like your Dr. is not as knowledgeable about TRT. Some mayprescribe it but know little else. My urologist has been on TRT since he was 34 and he and several other Drs have a youtube channel together about TRT.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> Just split it and take it weekly. Sound to me like your Dr. is not as knowledgeable about TRT. Some mayprescribe it but know little else. My urologist has been on TRT since he was 34 and he and several other Drs have a youtube channel together about TRT.


Unfortunately most aren’t. I’m using a guy that’s in a different state and I do my appointments with video calls just so I can see someone knowledgeable.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Deepsouthdude said:


> Unfortunately most aren’t. I’m using a guy that’s in a different state and I do my appointments with video calls just so I can see someone knowledgeable.


Ticket is to do your own injections.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> Ticket is to do your own injections.


I agree. I’m using a cream which I like a lot but I’m not going to rule out going back to injections.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Have any of you on TRT noticed insomnia as a side-effect. I see nothing in medical literature listing this as a side effect. I wake about every 2 hours and total time is about six hours. Used to be more like 8-9 hours. I am in mid-70s so maybe just age, but seems worse since starting injections.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> Have any of you on TRT noticed insomnia as a side-effect. I see nothing in medical literature listing this as a side effect. I wake about every 2 hours and total time is about six hours. Used to be more like 8-9 hours. I am in mid-70s so maybe just age, but seems worse since starting injections.


Late 40s here, I sleep better and have more focus during the day. The better mental function has been the best payoff for me.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Rus47 said:


> Have any of you on TRT noticed insomnia as a side-effect. I see nothing in medical literature listing this as a side effect. I wake about every 2 hours and total time is about six hours. Used to be more like 8-9 hours. I am in mid-70s so maybe just age, but seems worse since starting injections.


How are you administering (shots, cream, etc...)? Is there anything else that has changed (diet / lifestyle) that could impact your sleep? Have you looked at supplements like Melatonin, etc...?


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> Have any of you on TRT noticed insomnia as a side-effect. I see nothing in medical literature listing this as a side effect. I wake about every 2 hours and total time is about six hours. Used to be more like 8-9 hours. I am in mid-70s so maybe just age, but seems worse since starting injections.


It hasn’t affected my sleep. The only side affect I experienced is when I started using cream it aggravated my anxiety for a while but it went away.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

EllisRedding said:


> How are you administering (shots, cream, etc...)? Is there anything else that has changed (diet / lifestyle) that could impact your sleep? Have you looked at supplements like Melatonin, etc...?


Injection. Lost bunch of weight eat healthier exercise more,much more fit. Try to minimize meds. I would think all changes would improve sleep.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Deepsouthdude said:


> It hasn’t affected my sleep. The only side affect I experienced is when I started using cream it aggravated my anxiety for a while but it went away.


I know some people have issues when they take their dosage too close to bed. I use compounded cream (scrotal) AM and PM each day, and even if I use right before bed it doesn't appear to impact my sleep


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

EllisRedding said:


> I know some people have issues when they take their dosage too close to bed. I use compounded cream (scrotal) AM and PM each day, and even if I use right before bed it doesn't appear to impact my sleep


Are you using Atrevis? That’s what I’m using. Three clicks in the morning and one evening. It doesn’t bother me to use it close to bed time either.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Rus47 said:


> Injection. Lost bunch of weight eat healthier exercise more,much more fit. Try to minimize meds


I would look at something like ER melatonin. Melatonin levels do drop substantially as you age, so this is one supplement (assuming you can tolerate) that I consider essential (granted, I take a rather high dosage more for anti cancer benefits). You could also look into some of the secretagogue peptides (like Ipamorelin, CJC) or even GH. Also, things like exercising later in the day, caffeine consumption, eating close to bed, blue light exposure close to bed, etc.. could impact your sleep quality. This is something I have taken great care to fix while on TRT, but I do still have moments where I am up in the middle of the night for one reason or another


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Deepsouthdude said:


> Are you using Atrevis? That’s what I’m using. Three clicks in the morning and one evening. It doesn’t bother me to use it close to bed time either.


Atrevis is a gel, correct? I use a versa based (I believe) compounded cream from Medquest. 2 clicks AM and 2 clicks PM.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

EllisRedding said:


> Atrevis is a gel, correct? I use a versa based (I believe) compounded cream from Medquest. 2 clicks AM and 2 clicks PM.


No, it’s a cream from MedQuest.


----------

